# Looking for help identifying wood species



## deere317 (Mar 6, 2017)

image.jpg



__ deere317
__ Mar 6, 2017


















image.jpg



__ deere317
__ Mar 6, 2017





I can across what I believe to be a species of maple but looking on line the bark looks different. If anyone has any idea if it will be ok for the smoker I'd appreciate the advice. Thanks fellas


----------



## jake0531 (Mar 6, 2017)

Do you have any more pictures? It's hard to tell from the ones you've provided.


----------

